# [Wet Thumb Forum]-How do you take pictures of your aquarium?



## smilingfrog (May 22, 2005)

I have been reading forums on planted tanks for the last week or so and have become truly inspired by some of the pictures of beautifully planted tanks.
My 90gal tank is not so happy, and I wanted to take some pictures of the plants to give an better idea of what I'm talking about.
However, my photos look even worse than the tank!

I am using a Nikon Coolpix 950, and it takes great pictures in natural light out doors.

Any tricks and tips would be much appreciated.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

camera flash off
lights in house off
take picture at night
only light on is the fish tank light.


----------



## Birgit & Wolfgang (Feb 5, 2003)

Frog,
if your Tank is for example in an office, where you can´t turn off all the lights, you can use a black piece of cloth. hang it in front of your tank, cut a hole into it to let the camera look through. That way you can prevent most reflections and take your shot at daylight as well.

This also works if anybody wants to shoot a tank that is pearling far too much in the evening.


----------



## Didier Guillion (May 24, 2005)

Hi,

Take care of the white balance : select artificial light.
The best way is to make different tries.

Best regards


----------

